# which tool for cutting slingshots



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I went out to lowes' earlier to get a dremmel rotary but right next to it was a dremmel moto saw for the same price. I was looking at it with all the cool shapes I could cut with it. I almost bought it cause it's a two in one tool, I could use it as a table saw and also use it as a hand held cutting tool. It seemed like I could cut more precise shapes with it but I thought I better get some opinions first. All my tools right now are primitive except for the sawzall for trimming down my naturals. for now Im slowly working on getting the basics and after fishing I will deck out my woodshop with the latest and greatest gadgets. Right now I just need something to cut the precise shapes that are in my mind, I don't mind the haspin for now and I got an electical sander. I'm kinda thinkin I shoulda bought the motosaw, what do you guys think.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Sure, man, go for it!

There's no standard for tools. It seems that alot of guys who make boardcuts like bandsaws for that purpose while others prefer scroll saws. I'm sure the Dremel saw would work fine.

I, myself, typically only do naturals anymore and I tend to stick to forks that don't need too much work so I make all of mine with a coping saw, a pocketknife, a rasp and some sandpaper.

It's all out there!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't know of the Dremel saw but I can testify to the basic Dremel rotary tool for making slingshots. The sanding drums can do amazing shaping.I wouldn't do away with mine anytime soon. Once I have my shape cut with a band or scroll saw , its all dremel from then on.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

treefork said:


> I don't know of the Dremel saw but I can testify to the basic Dremel rotary tool for making slingshots. The sanding drums can do amazing shaping.I wouldn't do away with mine anytime soon. Once I have my shape cut with a band or scroll saw , its all dremel from then on.


So band or scroll saw vs dremmel, dremmel wins?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm not sure that a Dremel would have the power you need...a bandsaw, motor fretsaw or a scroll saw would be my choice.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

ruthiexxxx said:


> I'm not sure that a Dremel would have the power you need...a bandsaw, motor fretsaw or a scroll saw would be my choice.


Ruthie, What I had in mind on saw vs dremel was really, 'does the need for a saw surpass the need for a dremel'? cause I could get a coping saw if I get the dremel, or I could use my hasp if I get the saw lol. I just wanted to spend the 100 bucks and no more than that at this time.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

given that choice I would go straight for the coping saw.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

or better still a good hand fretsaw with a variety of good quality blades. They cut much faster than coping saws


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

I started out on boardcuts and used a coping saw until I got my jigsaw back. I used the jigsaw once then went straight back to the coping saw. It's worth bearing in mind I have no workshop area so all my work is done in the dining room. The excess dust, noise and hassle of getting it out then packing it away was too impracticle. If I had a dedicated work station then none of this would have mattered. A coping saw will do the job just fine in a matter of minutes as long as you don't mind a bit of elbow grease. I was given a dremel for christmas and they're fantastic. Same problems as listed above for the jigsaw but in my opinion they are worth the extra hassle.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I personally rough the shape out with a bandsaw. Then do all the finish work with a Dremel. I have a zillion different type bits for that ( and also some nifty attachments ) . LOVE MY DREMEL! Flatband


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

M_J said:


> Sure, man, go for it!
> 
> There's no standard for tools. It seems that alot of guys who make boardcuts like bandsaws for that purpose while others prefer scroll saws. I'm sure the Dremel saw would work fine.
> 
> ...


A coping saw, a pocketknife and sandpaper is all I have too. Oh, and a round file.

I'm jealous of the guys who have all this 'fancy' equipment.

Go get you some!

I'm dreaming always of it when I cut and sand at 85 deg. F and 90% humidity.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

all you can do with the moto is cut with the dremel its almost unlimited with all the attachments :twocents:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

From 24mm plywood to 30mm natural wood i saw all with a coping saw,

it just takes a while


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I have had good luck with a Rockler Blade Runner..basically an inverted bandsaw that allows use of both hand to contol the work piece.


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

I've heard mixed reviews of the blade runner but I know Bill Hays uses one and with the number of slingshots he makes they have to be pretty good! I havea bandsaw, scroll saw, router table and various files. I prefer the bandsaw for cutting out boardcuts with a 1/8" blade for tight radius. I do feel though that I would have more sense of accomplishment with a coping saw, rasps and sandpaper and I will be giving them a go very soon! I only have a cheap dremel type tool but it does the job and it is a huge help in slingshot making!!


----------

